# Need a C Compiler for Windows 7...



## NeptuneTech (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi guys...well i have downloaded 12 different files on C....but none of'em has run on my laptop.....google displays the Compatible versions of C ..and i downloaded that....but it doesnt work...any suggestions for  me...gurus...???


----------



## qfunk (Mar 17, 2010)

Search for " Turbo C++ " on google.... download the compiler and run the TC ms dos shortcut from the folder... open your .c files with the file... and then compile and run them (if no errors found) ... you could also try DEV C++ ... a better compiler, but has it's own codes (not standard) ...


----------



## NeptuneTech (Mar 17, 2010)

qfunk said:


> Search for " Turbo C++ " on google.... download the compiler and run the TC ms dos shortcut from the folder... open your .c files with the file... and then compile and run them (if no errors found) ... you could also try DEV C++ ... a better compiler, but has it's own codes (not standard) ...


actually i have downloaded compilers 12 times..... and i didnt find any TC dos file..suggets me some more options please...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 17, 2010)

qfunk said:


> Search for " Turbo C++ " on google.... download the compiler and run the TC ms dos shortcut from the folder... open your .c files with the file... and then compile and run them (if no errors found) ... you could also try DEV C++ ... a better compiler, but has it's own codes (not *standard*) ...


No no no no NO!!!
You  are getting it ALL WRONG. Turbo C++ != NOT STANDARD. Dev C++ has standard C code 
Anyway I am pretty sure that OP is writing those antiquated code on C taught in School/College or from those crap books like Yashwant Kanetkar's.
Anyway
*wikidot.fosspowered.com/programming:c:tutorial:setupcompiler
*www.gidnetwork.com/b-56.html
Read these links, damn useful.


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2010)

qfunk said:


> Search for " Turbo C++ " on google.... download the compiler and run the TC ms dos shortcut from the folder... open your .c files with the file... and then compile and run them (if no errors found) ... *you could also try DEV C++ ... a better compiler, but has it's own codes (not standard) ...*


 joke?

Dev C++ is teh STANDARD.

Turbo C++ is OBSOLETE.


----------



## NeptuneTech (Mar 18, 2010)

ico said:


> joke?
> 
> Dev C++ is teh STANDARD.
> 
> Turbo C++ is OBSOLETE.


i guess thats correct....coz turbo C had compatibility errors...but now that i have installed Dev c++, im rockin..thanx


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 18, 2010)

Anything 64bit?


----------



## NeptuneTech (Mar 19, 2010)

debsuvra said:


> Anything 64bit?


well broda my os is 64 bit...and now im thinkin to give another shot to TurboC++ using the dosbox


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2010)

debsuvra said:


> Anything 64bit?


Dev C++ works perfectly in Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## NeptuneTech (Mar 19, 2010)

ico said:


> Dev C++ works perfectly in Windows 7 64bit.


ya  i tried it.....and noe i have also tried the Borland Turbo C++3.1...using the 
DOS BOX...but got a problem with that again....should i have to mount the drive every time i open Dos Box??? and why does the GUI is a small screen?


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 19, 2010)

ico said:


> Dev C++ works perfectly in Windows 7 64bit.


I need some native 64bit compiler, I'll stick to Visual Studio 2010.



NeptuneTech said:


> ya  i tried it.....and noe i have also tried the Borland Turbo C++3.1...using the
> DOS BOX...but got a problem with that again....should i have to mount the drive every time i open Dos Box??? and why does the GUI is a small screen?


Unfortunately for DOSBOX, you have to mount everytime you open it. It's a bit annoying, but unavoidable. And DOS programs simply refuses to go full screen in Windows 7, don't know why.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

debsuvra said:


> I need some native 64bit compiler, I'll stick to Visual Studio 2010.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for DOSBOX, you have to mount everytime you open it. It's a bit annoying, but unavoidable. And DOS programs simply refuses to go full screen in Windows 7, don't know why.



er...wait...It's possible for sure
Just generate the configuration file for DOSBox and put mount commands in [autoexec]

In DOSBOX cmd:
config -writeconf <path />/dosbox.conf

Worked for me in Linux. Should work in MS Win


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 20, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> er...wait...It's possible for sure
> Just generate the configuration file for DOSBox and put mount commands in [autoexec]
> 
> In DOSBOX cmd:
> ...


Thanks, did not try that before. Actually, I do not need to use DOSBOX much, just used twice or thrice. Don't give a damn about it.


----------



## NeptuneTech (Apr 12, 2010)

^ well broda.....i have tried out the dosbox...it works...no problem on that but one problem is that runnung and compilation gets numb after 4 or 5 times of compilations. I can edit the codes on the source file....no doubt on that.....but i cant compile the same program again and again after 5 times......


----------

